# What breed am I?



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

What breed am I?


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

I am pepper


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

At first I got told I was a dwarf but then I kept getting bigger? So now I don't know what I am?


----------



## Bville (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG, our rabbits look like they could be cousins. I just got them a week and a half ago. See my thread "More info on dwarf mixed."


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like a "mix", so hard to say what all is in the gene pool--very cute though.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bville said:


> OMG, our rabbits look like they could be cousins. I just got them a week and a half ago. See my thread "More info on dwarf mixed."



they do toooo!
 so she is a dwarf just mixed with something else?


----------



## Bville (Jul 31, 2013)

rebeccalyn7 said:


> they do toooo!
> so she is a dwarf just mixed with something else?



Yes, I was told my rabbits, Fred and Smokey, are a dwarf mix. Only time will tell if that is true. They are just about 4 months old now so still growing. Your rabbit Pepper has the same Siamese sable coloring as mine do. Pepper's head is shaped differently though.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you provide direct Side view photos that are level with her. As well as an age and weight.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Aug 1, 2013)

1 year old & 3 kilos 
No idea what breed she is...
Hope this picture helps


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 1, 2013)

I think Julie would have the best answers here.

Heres my guess
She looks like some type of Holland or Mini Lop with a mix, but if shes got Holland in her, she didn't get that dwarf gene.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm confused lol. Is there a website I can compare her too?


----------



## majorv (Aug 1, 2013)

If I converted correctly that 6 lbs 9 ozs, so definitely no dwarf there! I'd guess a mini lop mixed with something else.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 1, 2013)

I think she's a mini lop. If she's at 6 lbs, then she's in the weight range for a mini. She just has a helicopter ear! She's beautiful too! 

OR because you're in Australia they call them DWARF lops! In the UK a Dwarf Lop is equivalent to a US Mini Lop. A UK Miniature Lop is equivalent to a US Holland Lop. 

Maybe that's why in Australia they're called "dwarf" rabbits. None of what I typed made sense! Do you guys get what I'm saying? Even though we all speak English there is a Lop rabbit language barrier. 
OMG did I just solve the mystery?!

PS I know that the UK and Australia are different places, but a lot of the language is the same. So that would lead me to believe that they call the rabbits the same names as they do in the UK.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe its the holland lop that gets called dwarf lop in other countries.
At least up here it is.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 1, 2013)

When I googled Mini Lop, it came up with; UK dwarf = US mini. UK miniature = US holland. Even though the Holland is the only actual dwarf lop, The British Rabbit Council named the "Holland" the "Miniature". 
Thats how I read it at least.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 1, 2013)

Countries need to learn to call stuff the same. Or at least spell the same (Colour) not that I can spell in the first place....
I was under the impression that the Holland was called dwarf everywhere because its the one that carries the dwarf gene. Where you can get Peanuts, regulars, and dwarfs.

I honestly cant tell the 2 apart yet anyway haha. Head shape, ear size, etc Nope not yet. 

Well shes a Lop of some sort, either pure with a not so perfect conformation or a mix.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 1, 2013)

I raised Holland lops and she definitely isn't a Holland but she looks like a mini lop to me!  ( This is what the breed is called with ARBA) 3 kilos=6.6 pounds here so she definatly can't be a Holland, but my first guess that came to me was Mini Lop (ARBA) or French Lop (ARBA) but I think she is too small for a French lop.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yep, they are called different names in different countries, it does get quite confusing sometimes!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wait she definitely isn't a french lop(I just researched the weight range) I would say mini lop(thats the name the USA calls them)


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Aug 1, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> I think Julie would have the best answers here.
> 
> Heres my guess
> She looks like some type of Holland or Mini Lop with a mix, but if shes got Holland in her, she didn't get that dwarf gene.





whitelop said:


> I think she's a mini lop. If she's at 6 lbs, then she's in the weight range for a mini. She just has a helicopter ear! She's beautiful too!
> 
> OR because you're in Australia they call them DWARF lops! In the UK a Dwarf Lop is equivalent to a US Mini Lop. A UK Miniature Lop is equivalent to a US Holland Lop.
> 
> ...



That actually sounds about right!


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Aug 1, 2013)

Think you guys solved the mystery...
I'd have to agree with white lop
Australia does use different words, 
We do say color instead of colour


----------

